# Forgot about this one!



## Mike Hill (Apr 15, 2022)

Found this at Mom and Dad’s house. Probably did it over 20 years ago. Did not date or sign it- think I had to get it in a box and mail it for a gift. It’s pine and that is all I remember!

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice! Makes me want to turn some pine.... looks like it has aged well too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 15, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 15, 2022)

Sh


barry richardson said:


> Nice! Makes me want to turn some pine.... looks like it has aged well too!


Aged better than the old dude that turned it. He’s got more cracks than it has! Just a couple of very minor ones at the bottom where the pith is. Which is rather surprising since it went from high humidity Tn to dry central Texas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 15, 2022)

Beautiful form! 

I've got some large pine that's been sitting since last summer from a storm. Was just going to throw it in brush pile, but may have to put a piece or two on the lathe.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2022)

Great turn Mike, that was a nice chunk of Pine!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice. Looks like a white but I have been known to be wrong on occasion. (Several occasions actually)


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 15, 2022)

That is an attractive piece of work. I’ve got a dry piece of ponderosa pine that needs turned.


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice piece. Turned white pine just once when first moved here, hit a sap pocket and made a mess. 

A king’s pine fell in a storm abt two yrs ago at the end of my road. Power company emergency crew cut and piled it when they repaired the power line it took out and to clear the road. Turns out it’s what we call pumpkin pine, pile is still there, can’t give it away and folks don’t like burning it cause of the creosote. Thinking maybe I should go cut a chunk and give it a spin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 15, 2022)

Worst that you could produce is still no worse than it rotting where it lays...
My last posted turn was yellow pine gall. Still had quite a bit of resin. Ate about 6 pieces of sandpaper for that little 5 inch lamplight


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 16, 2022)

Was likely a 2-needle as that is what we mostly have around here. Got the chunk from my buddy’s mulch grinding yard back when he had the yard. It was already a chunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sataro (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 21, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Nice piece. Turned white pine just once when first moved here, hit a sap pocket and made a mess.
> 
> A king’s pine fell in a storm abt two yrs ago at the end of my road. Power company emergency crew cut and piled it when they repaired the power line it took out and to clear the road. Turns out it’s what we call pumpkin pine, pile is still there, can’t give it away and folks don’t like burning it cause of the creosote. Thinking maybe I should go cut a chunk and give it a spin.


Ok, had to look up what a King's pine was - EWP. If you happen to run across a piece where the branches all radiate outta the same level at least 12" cubed - keep me in mind.


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 21, 2022)

Will look for you Mike but normally find just 2 or 3 branches radiating from a 12’ trunk length. Norfolk Island pine and cook pine are the blanks you want with 5-7 branches radiating from the same plane. Turned lots of it in HI and know NIP grows in the southeast states.

For the curious, Kings Pine are the largest straightest old growth white pine trees in NE that were decreed the property of the King of England to be used exclusively for building British ships in the early colonial days. There are still some standing around here.

Pumpkin pine is old growth eastern white pine that naturally develops a beautiful pumpkin color patina over time after being cut. The younger trees like what you get at the wood store stay white. 

Antique original condition PP chest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 21, 2022)

you mean like these? @Mike Hill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 21, 2022)

YUP!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 21, 2022)

They grow locally. That is in the fenceline between my neighbors lane and mine


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 22, 2022)

We had a big one - probably 12' to 15' circumference, but cut it down a few years ago. To be truthful- my wife said she wanted it down, and it got cut down. I was at work when the tree cutterdowners came, but I mentioned, that I would like to save a few pieces to turn. When I got home - all gone. All I had was some lower stump that should have been ground down better (they piled the chips over it to hide it from my wife) and roots. I spent a few days digging some of the roots up. Some are huge - like 16" to 18" dia. - hopefully turn a piece of two of the roots this summer.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 22, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Will look for you Mike but normally find just 2 or 3 branches radiating from a 12’ trunk length. Norfolk Island pine and cook pine are the blanks you want with 5-7 branches radiating from the same plane. Turned lots of it in HI and know NIP grows in the southeast states.
> 
> For the curious, Kings Pine are the largest straightest old growth white pine trees in NE that were decreed the property of the King of England to be used exclusively for building British ships in the early colonial days. There are still some standing around here.
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to turn NIP and drench it with Varathane Danish Oil (ala Ron Kent) but have not taken the opportunity to procure any! Not seen any for sale around here. There was a monkey puzzle tree down the road a bit, that I had my eyes on. I talked to the a----le that lived there and said that if he ever wanted it cut down, I'd cut it down and haul off the wood. One day a few years later, I noticed it was gone. Dang! It may have been karma, but a couple of years after that, he got drunk, took his girlfriend hostage, had a stand off with the police and shot her and himself. I was sitting in my recliner one night, and noticed some guys dressed in black, carrying scary guns and flashlights going through my backyard. That got my attention real quick. Then all the SWAT command stations started parking in front of the house next door. By that time, Lil Mikey wanted to go back under his rock and suck his thumb! Then all the TV stations set up remote in front of my house and I learned he only had a shotgun and we were like 750 foot away. That was quite the night. And no - I don't live in the 'hood! The house stayed vacant for quite a few years. Saturday before last I met the lady who now owns the house. I was pulling weeds out front and she was walking. She knew about the situation, but reminded me that she was next door to the house with the cave in the backyard. I had forgotten about the cave. It was mentioned a couple of times in recounts of the Battle of Nashville - it would have been on the Rebel line of the first day of the battle.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 22, 2022)

You might need to prod @NCWoodSmith and see if some of his local tree service guys dropped any NIP recently. He is closer to where it's at. Zone 9a will drop a NIP from frostbite unless it's protected so I doubt any of our local is NIP. If only folks knew what was in the dump in the other fellows area! To Texas desert dwellers, cactus and mesquite is trash, to Florida folks, palms, NIP, and camphor are given away for clean up, in the NW coastal areas, BLM burl is left to rot quite often, here in Tennessee Rock maple is often left to rot in the yards because it isn't the "best" firewood. And on and on...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 22, 2022)

Ron Kent (RIP) was one of my mentors back in the 90’s. He had a huge tank of oil to submerge the pieces then set on a screen to drip dry over the outdoor tank, sand, dip again, sand, dip… works great in HI. Kelly Dunn from the big island is well known for the translucent NIP pieces as well. NIP is a versatile artistic wood and a pleasure to turn.

Checked out the white pine down the street, don’t see any 12” with branches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 22, 2022)

Ron Kent a mentor = that's cool! Way cool!!!! I think I've read it was a 100 gal tank of oil with scrounged wire refrigerator shelves for draining. 

I guess that pine was grown in close quarters. Around here if you can find one growing uncrowded they have radiating limbs in all directions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Apr 28, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You might need to prod @NCWoodSmith and see if some of his local tree service guys dropped any NIP recently. He is closer to where it's at. Zone 9a will drop a NIP from frostbite unless it's protected so I doubt any of our local is NIP. If only folks knew what was in the dump in the other fellows area! To Texas desert dwellers, cactus and mesquite is trash, to Florida folks, palms, NIP, and camphor are given away for clean up, in the NW coastal areas, BLM burl is left to rot quite often, here in Tennessee Rock maple is often left to rot in the yards because it isn't the "best" firewood. And on and on...


We’ve got NIP coming out of our ears down here in South Florida. I love how it looks, not my favorite turn, esp. when dry.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 28, 2022)

NCWoodSmith said:


> We’ve got NIP coming out of our ears down here in South Florida. I love how it looks, not my favorite turn, esp. when dry.


There seems to be a few folks from north of you who would like to see some of your waste pile ship out to play with... @Mike Hill was one of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Apr 28, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> There seems to be a few folks from north of you who would like to see some of your waste pile ship out to play with... @Mike Hill was one of them


I can get some, will take a bit. I don’t have any in my pile, but can get some np. 
the alignment of the knots can be a crapshoot. More often than knot () the knots are out of alignment.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

